
A little cannabis every day might keep brain ageing at bay - brahmwg
https://www.newscientist.com/article/2130257-a-little-cannabis-every-day-might-keep-brain-ageing-at-bay/?utm_term=Autofeed&utm_campaign=Echobox&utm_medium=Social&cmpid=SOC|NSNS|2017-Echobox&utm_source=Facebook#link_time=1494270072
======
oblib
This is certainly interesting. Would love to see this study done on people. It
would be big news if it held up those results.

